# Soft Water



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There are a lot of lakes around that are fully open, but some places folks are (im)patiently waiting for some soft water action. Things are just beginning to open up. Not much open water around the lake, but enough to keep us interested in our little spot. I managed 5, the wife 4, oldest got 1, and younger two smelled of skunk, even though they got to reel something in and play with a crawdad we caught. Here is a representative sample of the loot, with a couple small bows added to the mix as well.

A variety of colors worked, nothing seemed to be the ticket. Fish were caught on black, wine, and olive iterations.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sounds like a great day - good looking fish!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice! Looks like the pond is treating you well at ice off. 

Fish taco season is near. Are you ready for some of that?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Fish taco season is near. Are you ready for some of that?


Absolutely! We were just talking about that last night. Looking forward to it greatly. But there are still a few trout that need some more attention before we can turn into white bass slayers! But it’s going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wait... no wonder I never catch fish. I’m always wearing blaze orange. I didn’t know we could wear camo! I’m throwing on my Sitka next Friday and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Wait... no wonder I never catch fish. I’m always wearing blaze orange. I didn’t know we could wear camo! I’m throwing on my Sitka next Friday and will let you know how it goes.


Darn straight! My camo jacket is made by Simms. (The high end wader company) Don't know how it compares to top tier hunting camo, but maybe I at least catch a couple more fish wearing it? 

It hasn't helped my hunting success any.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Such a rookie mistake, Bax! But Sitka won’t do it. Kuiu is the only acceptable non-Simms fishing clothing that helps catch fish.

Kuiu increases catch rates 10%. Simms ups it 15%.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> Such a rookie mistake, Bax! But Sitka won’t do it. Kuiu is the only acceptable non-Simms fishing clothing that helps catch fish.
> 
> Kuiu increases catch rates 10%. Simms ups it 15%.


Yup, that and your hat is as close to a flat brim without being one that you can get. If you would have just bent it up a quarter inch that would have been a slot buster in your hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Yup, that and your hat is as close to a flat brim without being one that you can get.


Close only counts in horse shoes and hand grenades. Either it is, or it isn’t. And you are correct that it is NOT! 😂


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Crap. I’ve been fishing wrong this whole time!

Shopping list: Kuiu / Simms apparel, flat brim hat.
Bonus point: leave sticker on hat


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Crap. I’ve been fishing wrong this whole time!
> 
> Shopping list: Kuiu / Simms apparel, flat brim hat.
> Bonus point: leave sticker on hat


Heaven help us all.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Vanilla, will you please be honest and admit the piece of clothing which you prize the most is the Patagonia t-shirt hiding under those other outer layers?!? 😉


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Columbia. I have morals so I shun Patagonia! I’ve got a HUK version as well. 

And I do love those shirts, I will admit.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Welp, now this this thread has been hijacked. I’ll show myself out.

Neato fishy you got there Vanilla! 😎


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

You are all behind the curve. This is the latest technology in fishing that slays the trout. 





__





Fly fishers hit out at Supreme’s ‘laughable’ range of utility wear | Fashion | The Guardian


Collection of fishing clothes described as ‘a cultural and marketing grab’




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Shopping list: Kuiu / Simms apparel, flat brim hat.
> Bonus point: leave sticker on hat


No reason to leave, Bax. We want to hear what you end up with when you go shopping! 


And for the record, I think Nillas hat qualifies as a flat brim. I would like to see a construction level placed on the brim for confirmation.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Catherder said:


> .
> 
> And for the record, I think Nillas hat qualifies as a flat brim. I would like to see a construction level placed on the brim for confirmation.


It certainly is borderline 🤣 But I don't have the camo or flat brim. I guess that is why I suck at fishing, My dad always said I wasn't holding my mouth right. Now I find out I'm not dressed right


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> And for the record, I think Nillas hat qualifies as a flat brim. I would like to see a construction level placed on the brim for confirmation.


We definitely need a thumbs down button!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You see Bax, what fish can resist your offerings when you have the right camo on? (The answer today was quite a few) The fish don't even know you are there even if you are splashing around like a moron like I sometimes am. 

I hear the new Kuiu fisherman's camo features a scent lock patterned after Berkley power bait, therefore rendering it illegal to wear when fishing AFL waters.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Catherder said:


> I hear the new Kuiu fisherman's camo features a scent lock patterned after Berkley power bait, therefore rendering it illegal to wear when fishing AFL waters.


I nominate this as "Post of the Year"


----------

